# New CA technique



## MatthewZS (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, never mind


----------



## Fred (Oct 7, 2010)

What ya mean, "Never mind!" You going to use something else??


----------



## ldubia (Oct 7, 2010)

I think he just wants to see how many of us will show up and have nothing to learn.  He's teasing us.


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 7, 2010)

No I thought I was onto something but turned out I wasn't


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 7, 2010)

There are 33,316 different ways to apply a CA glue finish to a pen. Every one of them has been published on this site at some time or another.  He thought he had found a new one, but hadn't.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 7, 2010)

lol


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 7, 2010)

No, I thought I'd found 33,317, but it turned out to be a negative number


----------



## snyiper (Oct 7, 2010)

33,317 was the addition of yellow socks!!


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 17, 2010)

Not negative, just an imaginary number. lol


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 17, 2010)

snyiper said:


> 33,317 was the addition of yellow socks!!


 
33,317 was the Chant , 33,318 is the yellow socks :biggrin:


----------



## Pens By Scott (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure it wasn't an imaginary number? e or i?



MatthewZS said:


> No, I thought I'd found 33,317, but it turned out to be a negative number


----------

